# Desktop layout progress



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

A couple of years ago i made a wall mounted train that went back and forth with the help of an auto-reverser (heres the thread for those interested http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16081&page=3)but it left much to be desired for my model railroading itch so i decided to take things a step further.

Here's my progress on my desktop layout so far. This is a z scale layout with an inner and outer loop with a couple of sidings that runs on top of my desk. Still have lots of trees and boulders to add then it'll pretty much be finished. Just goes to show if you're stubborn you can fit a model railroad just about anywhere!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, that's amazing! And you can even work around it!!! :appl:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty neat, can you get a floppy disc on a flat car and deliver it to the computer?
That's a lot of fine detail for Z scale. Looking great.
Magic


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Magic said:


> Pretty neat, can you get a floppy disc on a flat car and deliver it to the computer?
> That's a lot of fine detail for Z scale. Looking great.
> Magic


When was the last time you saw a floppy disk? :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

That is one of the coolest layouts I have seen!

Now I want to build on like that!

Can you post some better quality photos?


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

rkenney said:


> When was the last time you saw a floppy disk? :smilie_auslachen:


Just this morning!! I was rummaging around through my old desk drawer, and...Ta-Da...there they were!! Thinking maybe I should ought to do some cleaning out.....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous creation! Brilliant ... simply brilliant!!!


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Thats awesome, some great detail!


What happens when the train derails behind the monitors?


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Shadowplayer said:


> Thats awesome, some great detail!
> 
> 
> What happens when the train derails behind the monitors?


Fortunately I havent had that issue yet but the monitors are easily removable so i can access the back part of the layout easily. The hills are made of florist foam so I was also able to cut out emergency access for the tunnels located under my tv/monitor on the left side of my desk.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice work, love it. :smilie_daumenpos::appl:

You "Z" man.


----------



## JerseyHO (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow, excellent work!

(not to mention great taste in pre-release PC games)


----------



## Mustang Gregg (Jul 12, 2012)

Very cool!
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

*Great Layout Idea But Photos Are Blurry Now*

So now 5 years after the OP put up some great photos of what seems to be an awesome layout looks like Photobucket has pulled the plug and is only showing blurry thumbnails. I had googled "computer desk model railroad" as I am hoping to create a similar layout on my desk with monitors above on stands. I have a30x60 inches desk and would like to get the most I can out of n scale ideally a double line main loop oval with a bite out of the front for a keyboard and mouse and coffee cup and train control panel. Maybe some sidings and a station. I'm thinking the stands would be about 10 inches high to allow access underneath to view and operate the railroad. I'm hoping the OP still has the photos and can repost (does the forum host photos?) or maybe someone else on the thread saved them?

Dave Nixon


----------

